# Plastic Chrome cleaning & polishing



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mini Cooper S with lots of plastic chrome coated what's your choice and tips to get tarnish marks and best shine, was think of Werkstat prime strong advice welcome have Megs metal Polish at hand as well.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I find ag glass polish works really well.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I find ag glass polish works really well.


Will give it a try as am sure I have some in the shed, thanks for info


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes prime is great, as is fk 215. Then seal it afterwards to keep it fresh


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I would think whatever you use don't use anything like a proper metal polish else you will be through to the plastic in no time.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Yes prime is great, as is fk 215. Then seal it afterwards to keep it fresh


Thanks for your suggestion on this what would you consider to seal it, thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I would think whatever you use don't use anything like a proper metal polish else you will be through to the plastic in no time.


Thanks for the advice Andy very thin is it for weight saving or cost, Autosol is this the type of product to avoid for this?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for the advice Andy very thin is it for weight saving or cost, Autosol is this the type of product to avoid for this?


Yes. I think it is quite abrasive.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Yes. I think it is quite abrasive.


Thanks Derek


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i use srp.it cant be anymore abrasive than the ag glass polish yet leaves a smidge of protection behind.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I asked a similar question a little while ago. Check the link out for some top tips :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212790


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

id_doug said:


> I asked a similar question a little while ago. Check the link out for some top tips :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212790


Thanks Doug of to check it out


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

srp will do the job nice, will add a bit of shine as well.

I have noticed vanilla moose hand glaze is a very versatile great product to use, gets the dirt off with ease, its a class product to have in any collection, worth a punt in my books..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autosol actually make a Plastic Chrome cleaner
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosol-C...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a682b7fe0


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> i use srp.it cant be anymore abrasive than the ag glass polish yet leaves a smidge of protection behind.


Thanks Ian I have some of that to try


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Autosol actually make a Plastic Chrome cleaner
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosol-C...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a682b7fe0


Looks good option thanks for link


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> srp will do the job nice, will add a bit of shine as well.
> 
> I have noticed vanilla moose hand glaze is a very versatile great product to use, gets the dirt off with ease, its a class product to have in any collection, worth a punt in my books..


Thanks another for SRP must be worth a try


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use Prime Strong on the chrome effect grille and exhaust trims, works a treat.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I use Prime Strong on the chrome effect grille and exhaust trims, works a treat.


Hi that was the one I was looking at on PB but was not sure if needed the strong , what would you seal it with, thanks


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Just go for the srp mate, it will do the job, have you got pictures of close shots of the chrome plastic, then someone can hit the nail on the head, and suggust which product.

Looks to like prime strong will be the champion here


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Just go for the srp mate, it will do the job, have you got pictures of close shots of the chrome plastic, then someone can hit the nail on the head, and suggust which product.
> 
> Looks to like prime strong will be the champion here


Hi I'm going to try a side with each as was looking at prime strong for Bm back gloss at bottom of body kit and door shuts, thanks again for your help learning each day on here


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi that was the one I was looking at on PB but was not sure if needed the strong , what would you seal it with, thanks


Prime Strong protects as well as it lays down a coat of acrylic polymer.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Prime Strong protects as well as it lays down a coat of acrylic polymer.


Thanks for that a two in one what else do you use this for I was thinking door shuts under bonnet etc, thanks


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for that a two in one what else do you use this for I was thinking door shuts under bonnet etc, thanks


thats spot on all the above you mentioned - where in the shire are you ?

Aberchirder, Huntly District me is


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soapie said:


> thats spot on all the above you mentioned - where in the shire are you ?
> 
> Aberchirder, Huntly District me is


Hi up in the Broch soapie have not been in Huntly for a year as we used to go to swimming compitions but pass by on the way up the slopes on many occasions in the winter


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks to all for your advice and help on my thread


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Finish kare 215


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

details said:


> Finish kare 215


Have not heard of that one how retails it? Is it same firm as FK1000 paint seal, thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol it's the one I suggested with prime :lol: It is made by the same people as 1000 yes. Think of it as prime with micro abrasives. It's very very good. I use it for polishing glass with my da as well :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for that a two in one what else do you use this for I was thinking door shuts under bonnet etc, thanks


Yeah i use it on the door shuts and under the bonnet. Also use it on glass :thumb:


----------

